# is tesla perfect for hand control cars?



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

when I was a kid there was a war vet (i think) who drove a car with hand controls as he had no use of his legs. his car still had pedals, but the car had additional controls at the steering wheel allowing him brake and accelerator controls with his hands.

Are software controlled cars (like Tesla) perfect for pedal free variants that you could link to a profile? it would change things around so that (for example) a push forward on the left wand would brake instead of toggling the auto highbeam function.

It would be a great way for Tesla to honour our vets or differently abled people.


----------

